# Torrents not working on new Netgear



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey all,
Just upgraded my net to Telstra ultimate cable and got a Docsis3 modem (Netgrear CG3100D) with it. Needless to say I'm very happy with speeds but I'm having an issue with my torrent clients. Attempted to download and try out a few linux distros with Vuze and they wont download! Seeders/Leechers and all data is displayed but it extremely rarely connects to seeders or peers and so downloading is impossible 
Not sure what is going on. Can someone give me some insight as to what the problem might be?
Thanks'
Ona


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 23, 2012)

did you have issues before this aka with different hardware- because many ISPs are blocking torrent downloads now.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 23, 2012)

telstra doesnt block anything.. its the software. Im too lazy to help you troubleshoot it so ill just say to try another torrent client.


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jun 23, 2012)

open your ports up


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 23, 2012)

will try another client and disable firewall brb lol


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 23, 2012)

changing to Bittorent fixed it, but that still dosent explain the router considering Vuze worked before and both routers have been on factory settings?


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jun 23, 2012)

probly because vuze's or the routers upnp support is shotty 
FOWARD SOME PORTS and then set the port in vuze


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 23, 2012)

Will do. I went from uTorrent to Vuze recently because uTorrent randomly stopped launching and won't let me uninstall in windows :/


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jun 23, 2012)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Will do. I went from uTorrent to Vuze recently because uTorrent randomly stopped launching and won't let me uninstall in windows :/



C:\Users\Yourusernamehere\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent > Delete everything in here to reset Utorrent
then it should start


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 23, 2012)

install DDWRT


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jun 23, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> install DDWRT



not available for his router I already checked


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2012)

vuze is terrible, use uTorrent and set a manual port forward. odds are your uPNP isnt working right.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 23, 2012)

^ +1


----------



## qubit (Jun 23, 2012)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Will do. I went from uTorrent to Vuze recently because uTorrent randomly stopped launching and won't let me uninstall in windows :/



uTorrent is the best client out there, so I'd go back to that. I've never had a problem with it not running etc, so perhaps there's something interfering with it? It might just be your internet security, perhaps? Set it to allow uTorrent unrestricted access to everything.

So, why don't the torrents work? That's the antipiracy technology at work, cuz everyone knows torrents only have illegal uses!

(Hey, I'm kidding/being sarcastic, before we get a flame war, lol)


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 24, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> C:\Users\Yourusernamehere\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent > Delete everything in here to reset Utorrent
> then it should start



^Worked thanks! 



Mussels said:


> vuze is terrible, use uTorrent and set a manual port forward. odds are your uPNP isnt working right.



Probably going to take the routing off my router and set it to bridged mode. I'll so my routing on my untangled server so I have a bit more control 



qubit said:


> So, why don't the torrents work? That's the antipiracy technology at work, cuz everyone knows torrents only have illegal uses!
> 
> (Hey, I'm kidding/being sarcastic, before we get a flame war, lol)



 Made me lol^

I'll admit using torrents may be a bit insecure considering the distance I've gone to secure my home network and computers but I know majority of the time exactly what I'm downloading and there's always a hash I can reference if I need to somewhere (most sites that support torrented downloads do this anyway).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2012)

are you running more than one router? if so, thats why. you need to DMZ (dont waste time bridging) the first router to the second, and then port forward the second router to your torrenting machine.


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jun 24, 2012)

make sure to disable DHCP on at least one router and set that one to get its DHCP/dns leases from the primary router by pointing the dns servers to the lan ip of the Primary router


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> make sure to disable DHCP on at least one router and set that one to get its DHCP/dns leases from the primary router by pointing the dns servers to the lan ip of the Primary router



not neccesary if he port forwards/DMZ's. i run three routers with their own DHCP on my network, and it all works just peachy. (so a device on router 1 can communicate over LAN with a device on router 3, port forwards work, uPNP, etc)


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> are you running more than one router? if so, thats why. you need to DMZ (dont waste time bridging) the first router to the second, and then port forward the second router to your torrenting machine.



I think you mis-understand what he means when he says put his router in bridge mode.  Putting a router/modem in bridge mode is always better than just using the DMZ, as butting the router/modem in bridge mode will give the second router the public IP address, which using the DMZ usually still puts the second router behind a NAT and just forwards all the ports.  Though some router/modems use the DMZ setting as the bridge mode setting...it gets confusing...


----------

